

Startup Quote: Tim O’Reilly, Founder, O'Reilly Media - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/9280412602/when-you-have-to-prove-the-value-of-your-ideas-by

======
raychancc
When you have to prove the value of your ideas by persuading other people to
pay for them, it clears out an awful lot of woolly thinking.

\- Tim O’Reilly (@timoreilly)

<http://startupquote.com/post/9280412602/>

